# ROCKR E1/iPod Nano: annonces du 07 septembre...



## Mondana (29 Août 2005)

Ca y est enfin !
Mais quid de la BBC ?

Esperons que cela marchera pour l'Europe tres vite !!! M. JOB ...


----------



## Mondana (29 Août 2005)

JOBS pardon ... :rose:


----------



## ARKHAON (29 Août 2005)

Es-tu seulement conscient qu'à cause de cette faute tu risques de te mettres plus de la moitié de la population de MacGé à dos ?


----------



## Mondana (29 Août 2005)

Oui et encore mes excuses les plus plates ....
... :rose:


----------



## Apca (29 Août 2005)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> M. JOB ...



    

 :sick:  :sick:  :sick:  

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## yoffy (29 Août 2005)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Oui et encore mes excuses les plus plates ....
> ... :rose:


Pas grave ! ....tant que tu ne mets pas un "z" à la place du "j".
Alors c'est un iPod qui fait téléphone ou un téléphone qui fait iPod ?
....si seulement nous pouvions avoir un téléphone Apple avec juste un bon carnet et une bonne synchronisation ..... pfffffft !


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est un iPod qui fait téléphone ou un téléphone qui fait iPod ?



sur le carton d'invit du 7 septembre au moscone center, apple indique (dixit appleinsider) "1000 songs in your pocket changed everything. Here we again" donc 1000 songs fait référence à l'iPod. ils préparent donc quelque chose d'aussi énorme que l'iPod (en terme de bouleversement du marché). C'est marrant, j'ai du mal à croire qu'un ipodphone bouleversera le marché


----------



## yoffy (29 Août 2005)

Dit-on un iPod qui pourrait télécharger des chansons directement depuis l'ITMS grâce à une fonction de téléphonie .


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Dit-on un iPod qui pourrait télécharger des chansons directement depuis l'ITMS grâce à une fonction de téléphonie .



oui, mais il faudrait dans ce cas là que l'on puisse transférer les morceaux depuis l'iPod vers l'ordinateur... une fonctionnalité qu'Apple a toujours essayé de bloquer...


----------



## Mondana (7 Septembre 2005)

J'espère qu'il aura un look à la iPod Mini et que l'Europe ne sera pas oubliée (début 2006 ?)...


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2005)

Suffit de n'autoriser le transfert que des morceaux avec DRM.


----------



## Mondana (7 Septembre 2005)

Le store est fermé !!!  miam miam ...


----------



## Cricri (7 Septembre 2005)

?????????


----------



## mc_quafton (7 Septembre 2005)

Le Store Français est fermé, mais les autres sont toujours ouvert.............


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2005)

Ou peut on voir la conférence?


----------



## Cricri (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est ICI


----------



## Titanium31 (7 Septembre 2005)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> Le Store Français est fermé, mais les autres sont toujours ouvert.............


Plus maintenant .... en tout cas aux US ...


----------



## mc_quafton (7 Septembre 2005)

Titanium31 a dit:
			
		

> Plus maintenant .... en tout cas aux US ...



Alors il vient tout juste de fermé


----------



## Titanium31 (7 Septembre 2005)

Motorola and Apple today announced the availability of the world's first mobile phone with iTunes, enabling music lovers to transfer up to 100 of their favorite songs from the iTunes jukebox on their Mac or PC to their mobile phone*. The Motorola ROKR features easy-to-use menus, simple navigation and playback, and the ability to simply switch from listening to music to talking on the phone and back again with the push of a dedicated music key. 

http://www.mobiledia.com/news/35870.html

Titanium


----------



## Cricri (7 Septembre 2005)

- France - expected to be available by late September through key retailers





> The new Motorola ROKR (pronounced "Rocker") is available in the following markets:
> 
> - U.S. - today, exclusively with Cingular
> 
> ...


----------



## Lived Eht (7 Septembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> C'est ICI


Apparement iTunes 5 (voir 3e photo)


----------



## Cricri (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## chupastar (7 Septembre 2005)

Il est bien moche ce téléphone...


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien moche ce téléphone...


 Très... bon et puis plus rien là?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2005)

Les photos d'iTunes 5 ont l'air pas mal (ben dis donc, 65 personne ssur le sujet c'est pas mal  )


----------



## pim (7 Septembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

>



C'est un "vulgaire" Motorola pas beau ! Il doit être livré avec les bugs caractéristiques de tous les téléphones portables, et avoir une ergonomie à des lustres de ce à quoi nous a habitué Apple !

J'ai pas l'habitude de râler, mais là, désolé, niveau portable je reste chez Nokia


----------



## yayel2 (7 Septembre 2005)

Pas beau le nouveau iPhone


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est un "vulgaire" Motorola pas beau ! Il doit être livré avec les bugs caractéristiques de tous les téléphones portables, et avoir une ergonomie à des lustres de ce à quoi nous a habitué Apple !
> 
> J'ai pas l'habitude de râler, mais là, désolé, niveau portable je reste chez Nokia



Moi aussi ! D'ailleurs ils auraient dû s'associer à Nokia plutôt qu'à Motorola, pour le design, je trouve nokia plus proche du minimalisme d'Apple que motorola, qui avec ses téléphones ne fait pas vraiment dans le sobre...


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

Pas d'ipods minis alors  ??


----------



## chupastar (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'Apple aurait pu choisir mieux que Motorola pour une association. Rien que niveau de l'érgonomie du logiciel interne Nokia est bien mieux foutu. Pour le design de l'appareil j'aime mieux Samsung.

Mais Motorola, il n'y a rien de vraiment bien, il est fini depuis belle lurette le temps des startac!


----------



## iNano (7 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ! D'ailleurs ils auraient dû s'associer à Nokia plutôt qu'à Motorola, pour le design, je trouve nokia plus proche du minimalisme d'Apple que motorola, qui avec ses téléphones ne fait pas vraiment dans le sobre...


Totalement d'accord... On a beau aller voir ailleurs, on revient toujours chez Nokia... Enfin, si au moins il était beau cet iPhone...


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2005)

Zut, je viens à l'instant d'aller m'acheter un k750i tout neuf... 

Enfin bon, tant pis, je perd pas grand chose visiblement. Et en fait, m'en fous, j'ai déja mon 60Go 

En plus le k750 est top


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Zut, je viens à l'instant d'aller m'acheter un k750i tout neuf...
> 
> Enfin bon, tant pis, je perd pas grand chose visiblement. Et en fait, m'en fous, j'ai déja mon 60Go
> 
> En plus le k750 est top



Chanceux :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Zut, je viens à l'instant d'aller m'acheter un k750i tout neuf...
> 
> Enfin bon, tant pis, je perd pas grand chose visiblement. Et en fait, m'en fous, j'ai déja mon 60Go
> 
> En plus le k750 est top




Moi aussi je l'aime bien ce telephone... sans doute mon prochain...


----------



## ithymique (7 Septembre 2005)

quelle daube ! qui va acheter ça ! et combien de temps dure la batterie ?
apple a quand même pas mal de retard...


----------



## mc_quafton (7 Septembre 2005)

Pas d'autre annonce en vue???????


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'autre annonce en vue???????



Même réflexion, tous les sites ont buggés ??? Ou il en parle 1/2 heure de son iphone ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ! D'ailleurs ils auraient dû s'associer à Nokia plutôt qu'à Motorola, pour le design, je trouve nokia plus proche du minimalisme d'Apple que motorola, qui avec ses téléphones ne fait pas vraiment dans le sobre...


Nokia je trouve ça tout de même particulièrement moche (à part le gros, le 6600 je crois mais bon il est énorme). Quand au logiciel, il y a des mises à jour très fréquentes (mais pas disponibles au public, quoique cela pourrait changer) pour les téléphones motorola qui corrigent les problèmes d'ergonomie, ajoutent des fonctionnalités, etc... on peut espérer qu'il y aura moyen de mettre à jour ce téléphone comme on le fait avec l'iPod. Après c'est sur que le look ne vaut pas un razr.

Le nouvel iPod pète bien par contre


----------



## yayel2 (7 Septembre 2005)

Classe le nouvel iPod !!!!


----------



## mc_quafton (7 Septembre 2005)

En attendant j'ai trouvé ceci

http://www.mobilegazette.com/motorola-rokr-spotted.htm


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2005)

Rien ne vaut Sony Ericsson  :love: 

Ce truc ROCKR ne pourra pas rivaliser avec le W800i de Sony Ericsson, je le crains...


----------



## iNano (7 Septembre 2005)

yayel2 a dit:
			
		

> Classe le nouvel iPod !!!!


c'est le nouveau mini, non ?


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

yayel2 a dit:
			
		

> Classe le nouvel iPod !!!!
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/25/41197718_05ccb53652.jpg?v=0



C'est un ipod mini blanc comme le grand mais en plus petit ???? Si c'est ça j'ACHETE


----------



## scoodyflo (7 Septembre 2005)

J'etais même pas au courant  ... 

bon , il y a une imerde et  un nouveau podinou video !  ...  :rateau:


----------



## deadlocker (7 Septembre 2005)

Aaahhh....


----------



## Cricri (7 Septembre 2005)

http://static.flickr.com/25/41197718_05ccb53652.jpg?v=0


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2005)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> En attendant j'ai trouvé ceci
> 
> http://www.mobilegazette.com/motorola-rokr-spotted.htm




C'est un mini ? Quelle capacité? 

Caractéristiques ?


----------



## mki (7 Septembre 2005)

wow génial ce micro ipod 

A VENDRE - iPod mini Gris 4 Go


----------



## simon (7 Septembre 2005)

Entre nous je commence à comprendre un peu pourquoi la keynote de paris a été annulée. Je vois pas trop Steve Jobs annoncer un produit (l'iPhone donc) qui est disponible actuellement uniquement aux etats-unis et ds quelques pays et surtout casi indisponible en europe !!   cela me semble un peu plus logique mais par contre cela ne réduit en aucun cas la déception et le sentiment de mise à l'écart...


----------



## deadlocker (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est fou ça qu'on ait un url avec une photo du nouveau mini et MacG est pas atualisé :à)

http://static.flickr.com/25/41197718_05ccb53652.jpg

Ou alors c'est un fake fait à la volée    :mouais:


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

De ce qu'on voit sur les photos, il a l'air vraiment stylé ce nouveau mini, vivement des photos haute définition ! En tout cas je suis content qu'il soit sorti maintenant, je n'aurai pas à attendre l'apple expo !!


----------



## Mondana (7 Septembre 2005)

iPod nano : super comme nom ..


----------



## simon (7 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est un mini ? Quelle capacité?
> 
> Caractéristiques ?



2 et 4 GB, en blanc et en noir (!) vendu 199$ et 249$ (respectivement), 62% plus petit en volume que l'iPod Mini, 14h de batterie (cela reste à prouver :-D), dock connector ou USB 2.0


----------



## iNano (7 Septembre 2005)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> iPod nano : super comme nom ..


Moi ça me plaît comme nom... mais pourquoi tu l'appelles iPod nano ?


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> 2 et 4 GB, en blanc et en noir (!) vendu 199$ et 249$ (respectivement), 62% plus petit en volume que l'iPod Mini, 14h de batterie (cela reste à prouver :-D), dock connector ou USB 2.0



D'où tiens-tu ces infos ? (quand je posterai ce message, la page de suivi en directr de macGé sera updaté, et je serai ridicule...)


----------



## I-bouk (7 Septembre 2005)

Ils ont quand même pas convoqué la presse pour motorola classic avec itune dessu pouvant accueillir 100 chanson avec un truck tout moche ?? on n'est loins des 1000 song machin, ! il aurais pu faire un iphone un vrai , pas un moto amélioré ! décevant si il y a que ça a cette méga nouveauté pour cette sublime assemblé de journaliste qui attendait un événement d'enfer tant attendu ( et encore, j'en rajoute pas... )


----------



## deadlocker (7 Septembre 2005)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> 2 et 4 GB, en blanc et en noir (!) vendu 199$ et 249$ (respectivement), 62% plus petit en volume que l'iPod Mini, 14h de batterie (cela reste à prouver :-D), dock connector ou USB 2.0



Tu suis quel retranscription? Ca a l'air vachement plus complet que MacG


----------



## iNano (7 Septembre 2005)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> 2 et 4 GB, en blanc et en noir (!) vendu 199$ et 249$ (respectivement), 62% plus petit en volume que l'iPod Mini, 14h de batterie (cela reste à prouver :-D), dock connector ou USB 2.0


Comment tu sais tout ça ? C'est épatant...


----------



## simon (7 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> D'où tiens-tu ces infos ? (quand je posterai ce message, la page de suivi en directr de macGé sera updaté, et je serai ridicule...)



http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/09/07/special/index.php


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Tu suis quel retranscription? Ca a l'air vachement plus complet que MacG



Ouf, je suis pas le seul à me poser la question ...


----------



## Cricri (7 Septembre 2005)

Côté hype et musique :

Amos Lee sur Itunes 5

Et maintenant Kanye West sur scène !


----------



## simon (7 Septembre 2005)

Pour un peu plus de détails sur l'iPhone

http://www.cingular.com/


----------



## kisco (7 Septembre 2005)

ou ici sinon
http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1261 

et c'est bien de la mémoire flash l'iPod nano !


----------



## simon (7 Septembre 2005)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Pour un peu plus de détails sur l'iPhone
> 
> http://www.cingular.com/



Encore mieux, a noter que l'on peut voir les publicité à cette adresse (Watch the ads) 

http://www.makemedance.com/


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2005)

c'est bien le moment de faire des test .... lol


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2005)

Wouaaaahhh un nouveau test !!! Génial !!!!!


----------



## Apca (7 Septembre 2005)

Loool


----------



## kisco (7 Septembre 2005)

et l'iPod mini 6Go il disparaît ?


----------



## deadlocker (7 Septembre 2005)

Retransmission : http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/09/07/special/index.php

(Merci toof)


----------



## mog (7 Septembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a-t'il des nouvelles d'iTunes 5?? Quoi de neuf?


----------



## Georges Abitbol (7 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est le site d'Apple est mis à jour...


----------



## mc_quafton (7 Septembre 2005)

Le store est ouvert!!!!!!

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore/


----------



## chupastar (7 Septembre 2005)

Il ont encore fait pire que le téléphone avec les écouteurs à mousse orange!


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2005)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> 2 et 4 GB



?

Une régression? Pourquoi donc ?


----------



## Hades88 (7 Septembre 2005)

Magnifique cet iPod nano


----------



## Apca (7 Septembre 2005)

impressionant l'ipod si plat et avec écran couleur ! ! !


----------



## gwena (7 Septembre 2005)

franchement l'ipod mini est mieux que le nouveau: 4go pour moins cher!
la le nouveau vous payez pour le look et la platitude de la chose  et pour 2go en moins aussi!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2005)

Magnifique ce nano!!! 

Je n'en ai pas besoin mais j'en veux un. 

Â société de consommation, quand tu nous tiens.


----------



## canardo (7 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> impressionant l'ipod si plat et avec écran couleur ! ! !


 
&#8226; iTunes 4.9 (included) or later 
donc itunes 5.0 a venir mais pas d'annonce..
Paris ?


----------



## iNano (7 Septembre 2005)

Il est bôôôôôôôôôôôô l'iPod nanoooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!
Vous croyez que j'aurai un prix avec mon pseudo ?


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2005)

Oui, joli ce nanopod... Dommage le mini et ses 6Go disparraissent   

M'enfin bon, ce nanobidule risque de marcher très fort


----------



## Yoop (7 Septembre 2005)

Il est vraiment beau cet iPod!!! MAis je sais pas si je vais l'acheter j'ai encore mon 10Go


----------



## kisco (7 Septembre 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> ? iTunes 4.9 (included) or later
> donc itunes 5.0 a venir mais pas d'annonce..
> Paris ?


iTunes 5


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Â société de consommation, quand tu nous tiens.



Aaah, les vertus du marketing !


----------



## mc_quafton (7 Septembre 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> &#8226; iTunes 4.9 (included) or later
> donc itunes 5.0 a venir mais pas d'annonce..
> Paris ?




iTunes 5 est déja disponible en téléchargement


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2005)

ils ont sucré l'iPod mini??????  dans la page de l'ipod nano, ils proposent de comparer au reste de la famille iPod... et plus de mini


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> apple a quand même pas mal de retard...


Retard par rapport à quoi et à qui ?


----------



## maeda (7 Septembre 2005)

Dans le prochain refurb ça va sentir l'ipod mini à mon avis!


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

2 Go ... hum...
Bref, il est vraiment superbe, mais un peu plus cher.

PAR CONTRE, l'offre Ipod + Mac pour étudiant avec remboursement sera-t-elle mise à jour? J'espère que oui :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Septembre 2005)

Itunes 5 au telechargement : 
http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/download/
Et c'est bien la version 5...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2005)

Je lis dans la news de macgé:

"Enfin, le nano fait mieux que l?iPod photo : il prend justement des photos. Le nouveau baladeur est disponible en deux modèles : 4 Go (199 $) et 6 Go (249 $). "

Bizarre, moi je vois sur le store 2 et 4 Go et pas d'appareil photo intégré.


----------



## Hades88 (7 Septembre 2005)

Ton mini est déjà une pièce de musé


----------



## yayel2 (7 Septembre 2005)

iTunes 5 presque fini d'être installé


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2005)

Etrange cette prise jack sur le bas du pod, à coté de la prise dock...


----------



## canardo (7 Septembre 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> iTunes 5


 
n'avais pas vu moi 

bref le nanogiga n'est pas cher au kilo en fin de comptes.
si le nipod normal 20Go coute $299 et que le nano nipod de 4Go coute $249, ca fait que 16Go ne coutent que $50 !!! n'est pas cher non?


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Septembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Itunes 5 au telechargement :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/download/
> Et c'est bien la version 5...


Je vois bien v 4.9, mais pas  V 5.0, et sur ma mise à jour logiciel, rien n'apparaît pour iTunes


----------



## simon (7 Septembre 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> ? iTunes 4.9 (included) or later
> donc itunes 5.0 a venir mais pas d'annonce..
> Paris ?




http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/

La version 5.0 est dispo en téléchargement et annoncée lors de cet keynote


----------



## Ycare (7 Septembre 2005)

Ralala, si c'est pas beau la modernité un peu, on se croirait dans Minority Report ou bien le 5ème Element.... J'ai hate qu'il commercialise le papier electronique et les voitures volantes ^^.


----------



## Punky_14 (7 Septembre 2005)

TRooooop biiiiiiiiieeeeeeeen!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sauf que bon...j'ai mon mini il y a à peine un an....faut déjà renouveler!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Etrange cette prise jack sur le bas du pod, à coté de la prise dock...


Ouais pas glop la prise en dessous, enfin suffira de le mettre à l'envers dans la poche, après quand tu le tiens dans la main c'est vrai que c'est mieux



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique ce nano!!!
> 
> Je n'en ai pas besoin mais j'en veux un.
> 
> Â société de consommation, quand tu nous tiens.


Pareil, mais moi j'avais prévu de le vouloir : mon iPod mini est déjà sur Ebay 
'tain 293 euros le 4 Go sur le store éduc ça fait mal, je pense que je vais garder le shuffle gratis du crédit lyonnais un an. 

Le truc qui m'étonne, mais alors beaucoup beaucoup :


			
				applestore a dit:
			
		

> iPod nano 4 Go : Le prix comprend 51,44 euros TTC au titre de la rémunération pour copie privée perçue par la SORECOP.


C'est énorme !!!!


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2005)

Le prix du nano est relativement bien placé quand meme, je voulais savoir l'adaptateur de dock fornit avec c'est pour pouvoir le mettre sur un dock classique


----------



## canardo (7 Septembre 2005)

sont trop forts les gars d'la comm chez apple...
z'ont deja refait la photo de la boite a gants d'la bm!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2005)

259 euros ttc sur le store belge pour le 4 Go.


----------



## pim (7 Septembre 2005)

Rhâ lovely, comme dirais l'autre, cet iPod nano est magnifique !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 259 euros ttc sur le store belge pour le 4 Go.


 Arrrgh ! 100 euros de taxes (20 % TVA plus 50 euros SORECOP) sur le store français ça fait beaucoup.  Y a pas un étudiant belge dans le coin ?


----------



## pim (7 Septembre 2005)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> sont trop forts les gars d'la comm chez apple...
> z'ont deja refait la photo de la boite a gants d'la bm!



Euh non, ça c'est une Audi A3 Sportback DSG !   

Dommage de cacher l'iPod nano dans la boîte à gants !!!   :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## iNano (7 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 259 euros ttc sur le store belge pour le 4 Go.


Je vais poser une question bête, mais en France, on a le droit d'acheter sur le store belge ? C'est au risque que le paquet soit coincé à la frontière, non ?


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Retard par rapport à quoi et à qui ?


 
Sony Ericsson peut être ?

'+


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vais poser une question bête, mais en France, on a le droit d'acheter sur le store belge ? C'est au risque que le paquet soit coincé à la frontière, non ?


 Ca c'est pour les USA, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait des contrôles dans l'espace Shenghen. Par contre il faut que tu ait un ami belge pour commander, réceptionner et envoyer, tu ne peux pas passer commande toi-même sur le store belge.


[Edit]Je viens de voir un truc bizarre : le prix du nano 2 Go sur le store éduc est le même que sur le store normal en france (c'est aussi le même que celui du 4 Go sur le store educ belge, aaaargh  )


----------



## iNano (7 Septembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est pour les USA, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait des contrôles dans l'espace Shenghen. Par contre il faut que tu ait un ami belge pour commander, réceptionner et envoyer, tu ne peux pas passer commande toi-même sur le store belge.


Bon bon bon... APPEL A CANDIDATURE... J'offre une bouteille de Bourgogne...   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je vais poser une question bête, mais en France, on a le droit d'acheter sur le store belge ? C'est au risque que le paquet soit coincé à la frontière, non ?



Non, tu ne pourras pas.
Tu peux par contre commandé sur un magasin en ligne qui vend du Mac mais tu auras des frais de port.


----------



## deadlocker (7 Septembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais pas glop la prise en dessous, enfin suffira de le mettre à l'envers dans la poche, après quand tu le tiens dans la main c'est vrai que c'est mieux


A mon avis, c'est surtout que dans 7mms d'épaisseurs ya pas la place pour faire passer une prise casque et un écran...

Un truc de fou ce nano !


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2005)

Peut on brancher le Nano dans un dock de mini par exemple


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2005)

A 18h30 j'ai tél a l'AS, le vendeur m'a fait un devis ... il doit me rappeler pour finaliser la commande mais il y avait dedans un Mini 4 Go (avec les 150 euros de réduc') et les enceintes Harman Kardon à - 30 % ... du coup l'iMac ne me motive plus ...  :rose:


----------



## woulf (7 Septembre 2005)

Ah c'est sûr qu'il est tout mimi, tout petit, mais quelque part, je trouve que c'est de la gadgetisation d'ipod 
J'ai un peu peur qu'il soit trop petit, notamment au niveau de la lisibilité de l'écran. A voir en vrai


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> A 18h30 j'ai tél a l'AS, le vendeur m'a fait un devis ... il doit me rappeler pour finaliser la commande mais il y avait dedans un Mini 4 Go (avec les 150 euros de réduc') et les enceintes Harman Kardon à - 30 % ... du coup l'iMac ne me motive plus ... :rose:



Pourras-tu me confirmer que l'offre fonctionne avec le nano stp? (si tu veux le nano en remplacement bien sûr).

Merci !


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2005)

Y'a pas comme un bug dans les prix. Sur l'ASE il est à 220 ¤ et quand on le sélectionne il passe à 239 ¤


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Pourras-tu me confirmer que l'offre fonctionne avec le nano stp? (si tu veux le nano en remplacement bien sûr).
> 
> Merci !



Yep je rappel Yann demain


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2005)

Bon franchement iTunes 5 ça aurait pu être une 4.10 c'était pareil :mouais:
Ils ont modernisé l'interface à la Mail 2 (c'est à dire moche : la liste sur le côté est moche, l'afficheur rectangulaire est moche...), c'est dommage même s'il faut avouer que c'est plus lisible (l'afficheur par exemple affiche plus d'infos en même temps) et que ça prend un peu moins de place, j'ai aussi l'impression que les effets graphiques du visualiseur ont été mise à jour et qu'il prend moins de processeur..
Mais j'aurais apprécié une gestion des lyrics, des vidéos...

Et puis y a le réglage du son qui me gêne aussi, on voit bien qu'ils voulaient gagner de la place en hauteur mais on a l'impression qu'ils ne savaient pas ou le caser.


----------



## pim (7 Septembre 2005)

Tout cela est bien beau, mais 4 Go pour emporter à la fois la musique et les photos, il va falloir trier !

 :rateau:


----------



## cypress (7 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Yep je rappel Yann demain



Merci beaucoup ! 

Enfin logiquement ils ont tout intérêt à metttre à jour l'offre, ça m'a pas l'air très légal de parler d'ipod mini dispo sur l'apple store, alors que le produit n'existe plus...


----------



## DrFatalis (7 Septembre 2005)

Je suis très content d'avoir acheté un ipodmini 6Go sur le store educ en juillet... 
Parce que maintenant un engin plus petit, couleur (qui sert à quoi? vous mattez l'écranb en écoutant la musique ?) vendu plus cher avec en plus, dans notre pays où règent les phares de la pensée fiscale, une surabondance de taxes diverses à faire passer un ipod pour un jerrican de SP 98... 
Ils cherchent quoi, à Cupertino ? A se poser en chantres de la bobo attitude ?

Moi, ce qui m'inquiéte vraiment, c'est l'intégration de plus en plus poussée de technologies apple à ... windows... (maintenant itune main dans la main avec les produits microsoft)... Là, cela ne présage rien de bon...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2005)

J'aimerais vraiment l'avoir en main


----------



## sonnygirl (7 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais vraiment l'avoir en main



Quoi donc ?


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Peut on brancher le Nano dans un dock de mini par exemple


110% vincmyl 

Patiente, dès que Jobs a fini de dîner, il te répondra  :rateau:


nb : vu la taille et l'épaisseur de l'engin, cela m'étonnerait fort


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Avant de lire la totalité de vos posts, ma première impression est négative. Je regrette le mini qui "tient en min" et son aspect lingot me plaisait beaucoup. J'attends d'avoir le nano en main, mais l'esprit coloré de l'imac me manque déjà...


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

Ben voilà, on va pouvoir enfin enterrer l'appellation iPhone au profit du Motorola ROKR E1

 
Et la rumeur fut


----------



## audiosong (7 Septembre 2005)

c'est une honte,.... 100 euros de taxes en France, cela fait 33% de taxes (entre la tva et la Mafia organisée de l'industrie du disque).

Le nouveau jeu du moment : aller acheter les iPod en Belgique (259 euros le 4Go c bien mieux)
Aux Usa c'est 249$ soit 210 euros. !

Plus d'excuses, le peer to peer va reprendre. 

 


nb : j'en veux un


----------



## Punky_14 (7 Septembre 2005)

c'est bizarre depuis que g installé itunes 5 jarrive plus a regarder les séquences quicktime des produits...c'est comme si javais plus quicktime...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai que 319 euros ca fait vraiment cher surtout quand on voit la part de taxe


----------



## touna (7 Septembre 2005)

sur ITMS ; lorsque l'on clique sur le lien "Harry Potter" 
il y a un texte mais la dernière phrase du texte me parait bizarre " un ipod Harry Potter"


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

c'est ecoeurant de voir une différence de 110¤, 1/3 du prix à payer pour on ne sait pas trop quoi au juste.
Et dans le genre baladeur ca doit être la marque qui détient le plus de morceau acheté honêtement.
Grossomodo tu achète un ipod, une grosse partie du coup revient aux artistes ou plutôt maisons qui pourront ainsi produire plus pour le p2p et donc ; ceux qui vendent des apareils dont la technologie ne permet d'ecouter que des chose choper sur le net (mis à part le 0,001% qui encode ce qu'il à acheter en bon vieux cd) il y a erreure et préjudice à l'honneté.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2005)

touna a dit:
			
		

> sur ITMS ; lorsque l'on clique sur le lien "Harry Potter"
> il y a un texte mais la dernière phrase du texte me parait bizarre " un ipod Harry Potter"


 Bah si tu lis c'est écrit : "Vous voulez un iPod magique ? Le 11 octobre, offrez-vous un lot comprenant The Complete Harry Potter et un iPod de collection 20 Go marqué du blason de Poudlard".
Ce truc va faire un tabac 


Moi ce qui me choque c'est le prix des livres audio : 80 ¤ pour l'ordre du phoenix, c'est trois fois plus cher que le bouquin !


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

Bien vu l'ergonomie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Le gros point positif, à la réflexion, c'est que le petit frère de l'ipod n'est plus un ipod au rabais : il fait tout ce que fait son aîné (comme l'ipod mini en son temps avant l'arrivée de la photo) et adopte, pour la première fois,  le même design. Jamais le milieu de gamme n'aura été aussi près de l'ipod. D'où peut-être le prix à y mettre.


----------



## fpoil (7 Septembre 2005)

est ce que quelqu'un connait la politique des autres pays européens en ce qui concerne les taxes reversées aux sociétés gérant les droits d'auteurs? parce que s'il n'y a qu'en france que l'on paie les 52 euros de taxes sur le 4g, il va y avoir du trafic de nano dans l'espace schengen et 52 euros c'est presque 2 jeux psp ....


----------



## vincmyl (7 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai le "collier" est sympa mais 50 euros de taxe franchement...


----------



## Larswool (7 Septembre 2005)

Je trouve que c'est une sacrée régression pour pas grand chose d'ajouté. Un écran couleur, mouais pourquoi pas faut voir si le camera connector marche mais pour l'instant l'utilisation est assez limitée. Par contre le prix au Go a doublé. On se retrouve avec un produit moins fun , de moindre capacité , dont les qualités sont d'être plus léger et petit ( qqun a déja trouvé son Ipod mini lourd ) et avec un écran couleur.

Bof bof pour moi. R.I.P au mini


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Septembre 2005)

j'en ai vu certains parler de l'offre de réduction étudiante des 150¤ si tu achète un iPod et un mac. Seulement voilà, je voulais acheter un iPod mini 4Go moi. je me suis fait couiller c'est ca qu'il faut que je comprenne ? Parce que son nano, il est peut-etre bien joli, mais j'en ai rien à carrer moi de ce truc... Parce que pour avoir la même capacité, il va falloir que je débourse le double de ce que j'aurais payé si j'avais pu prendre comme prévu le feu mini iPod. voilà une nouvelle qui ne m'enchante pas du tout.

Par ailleurs, au prix du nano, j'au tout aussi bien fait d'acheter un iPod traditionnel. Pour le même prix, j'ai 5 fois plus de capacité...

Voilà bien une des première fois que je suis déçu par les annonces de Steve Jobs, mais là, quelle régression...


----------



## iNano (7 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je ne suis pas difficile... je le trouve super cet iPod nano... et en plus, il est nano, comme moi ! on ne pourra que bien s'entendre... Reste une question promirdiale : quelle couleur ???


----------



## nicolapinot (7 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi je trouve qu'il est vraiment très beau cet ipod nano mais il est un poil cher. Enfin, on verra ce que ej dirais quand j'en aurais un dans la main... S'il avait existé lorsque je me suis acheté mo 3G 40Go et bien c'est probablement lui que j'aurais pris....
Pour le tel...ben merde alors c'est ca qu'on annonce depuis des mois? Il est ou le smartphone apple que j'attends depuis qu'on m'a chourré mon SPV C500? (ca fait que quelques semaines mais bon je me disais que dans ma malchance, j'avais de la chance... et bien non, je ne veux pas de ce truc en plastique pas beau).


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne suis pas difficile... je le trouve super cet iPod nano... et en plus, il est nano, comme moi ! on ne pourra que bien s'entendre... Reste une question promirdiale : quelle couleur ???



En attendant les grosses capacité dess disque pour du flash c'est la première fois que je vois du 4Go, je trouve que le nano amèliore le mini sur le pts fort du min :  la taille. Pour celui du dessus qui se plaint de la taille, si c'est le critère le plus important pour un balladeur il faut se tourner vers le iPod tout court


----------



## purestyle (7 Septembre 2005)

ah, je sais pas pourquoi mais maintenant tous les groupes commençant par "The" sont à la lettre T


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je trouve qu'il est vraiment très beau cet ipod nano mais il est un poil cher. Enfin, on verra ce que ej dirais quand j'en aurais un dans la main... S'il avait existé lorsque je me suis acheté mo 3G 40Go et bien c'est probablement lui que j'aurais pris....
> Pour le tel...ben merde alors c'est ca qu'on annonce depuis des mois? Il est ou le smartphone apple que j'attends depuis qu'on m'a chourré mon SPV C500? (ca fait que quelques semaines mais bon je me disais que dans ma malchance, j'avais de la chance... et bien non, je ne veux pas de ce truc en plastique pas beau).




C'est vrai qu'en ce qui concerne les annonces je reste sur ma faim. Ce portable me plairait bien mais quand est ce qu'un opérateur de chez nous se mettra à l'offre iTMS, sfr c universale, FT c'est (pas bien) et très penché microsoft (je me répète), il y a bouigue p-e je suis pas très au courant de leur projet sur ce fameux filon de musique en ligne via mobile.


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ah, je sais pas pourquoi mais maintenant tous les groupes commençant par "The" sont à la lettre T




super  :mouais: fantastique ce passage à itunes 5


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Septembre 2005)

cher quand meme ...un ipod 20 est pas bc plus cher...
seul avantage ,la miniaturisation,pas négligeable ,l'ipod est quand meme un poil trop encombrant...
apple a le vent en poupe ,elle se permet de remplacer un beau produit(ipod mini) par un produit plus cher et pas vraiment mieux ,si ce n'est la mémoire flash...


----------



## GREG..... (7 Septembre 2005)

salut!
bon alors le joujou nouveau est arrivé....moi je le trouve trés beau!!
mais 4Go c'est trop peu je trouve (enfin pour moi..!) et puis en plus en 128kbps ca fait 1000 chansons et moi j'encode en 192 ou 320....  
apres il est beau mais va falloir en prendre soin jpense ,car sinon il va pas vieillir aussi bien que le mini tout en alu lui!!  
la prise en bas moi j'aime pas!j'avais esperé du bluetooth!!!!!! :love: 
et puis pour terminer ..le prix...300euros pour du 4Go .. :mouais:  steve nous prevois un ipod 20 Go a 600euros pour mi 2006 ou quoi??  

moi perso jvais attendre la refonte du ipod 20Go car il vont devoir le rendre plus petit jpense donc ca va le faire!!et puis il inclura peut etre (enfin dans mes reves!!) le bluetooth!


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

QuickTime et iTunes sont sur Mise à jour de logiciels...


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

GREG..... a dit:
			
		

> salut!
> bon alors le joujou nouveau est arrivé....moi je le trouve trés beau!!
> mais 4Go c'est trop peu je trouve (enfin pour moi..!) et puis en plus en 128kbps ca fait 1000 chansons et moi j'encode en 192 ou 320....
> apres il est beau mais va falloir en prendre soin jpense ,car sinon il va pas vieillir aussi bien que le mini tout en alu lui!!
> ...


tu utilise surement du bluetooth 1, tu as fait attention au débit de ce protocole?


----------



## GREG..... (7 Septembre 2005)

non je parle plutot d'un ipod avec bluetooth 2..genre un truc mit dans le baladeur et ton casque qui est relié sans fils!le trip quoi!!lol
c'est un reve j'ai bien dit!et puis le debit je sais pas du tout....


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

GREG..... a dit:
			
		

> non je parle plutot d'un ipod avec bluetooth 2..genre un truc mit dans le baladeur et ton casque qui est relié sans fils!le trip quoi!!lol
> c'est un reve j'ai bien dit!et puis le debit je sais pas du tout....


Bah le 2 c'est toujours entrain de se mettre en place, sinon ca reste un protocol de proximité (bas débit , mais bon temps de réponse et pratique) ce qui le limite pour les impressions ou transfert de fichier. En revanche un petit casque avec des piles minuscules et sans file c'est vrai que ce serait sympas sauf qd on pomera souvent une oreillette mais vraimment sympas  Mah bon c un peu suréelle pour l'instant, on a entend parler du Winmax, avec la même idée tu peu imaginer ta chaine (ou ton mac) à la maison et toi avec tes oreillettes et une mini télécommande (qui donne l'heure et décapsule la bière) au taf


----------



## yoffy (7 Septembre 2005)

Qu'apprend-je ?.....Motorola a sortit un nouveau téléphone ?      

Apple ? ....tous des enfoirés ! ...ils pourraient , seulement par gentillesse pour leurs fidèles clients , nous sortir un téléphone genre iPod Shuffle avec juste un bon carnet d'adresses et une bonne synchro !.....foirés !    :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (7 Septembre 2005)

gabploer a dit:
			
		

> QuickTime et iTunes sont sur Mise à jour de logiciels...


T'as raison en plus !....merçi !


----------



## GREG..... (7 Septembre 2005)

gabploer a dit:
			
		

> Bah le 2 c'est toujours entrain de se mettre en place, sinon ca reste un protocol de proximité (bas débit , mais bon temps de réponse et pratique) ce qui le limite pour les impressions ou transfert de fichier. En revanche un petit casque avec des piles minuscules et sans file c'est vrai que ce serait sympas sauf qd on pomera souvent une oreillette mais vraimment sympas  Mah bon c un peu suréelle pour l'instant, on a entend parler du Winmax, avec la même idée tu peu imaginer ta chaine (ou ton mac) à la maison et toi avec tes oreillettes et une mini télécommande (qui donne l'heure et décapsule la bière) au taf



en fait ya plein de casque qui sorte avec se systeme mais il faut brancher un boitier relais sur le baladeur..moi j'aimerais bien que le baladeur il est ce petit boitier deja incorporé!minimalisme quand tu nous tiens!lol
aprés faut voir la qualité du son.. :mouais: 
mais par contre jsuis plus branché casque style DJ que oreillettes!  
pour les bieres j'ai mes dents!MDR!! :bebe: 

il est quand meme trés beau ce Nano...me tarde de voir le prochain ipod 20Go !! :king:


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

l'interface penche doucement à mail et c'est pas plus mal (moins agréable ke le mail passage panther tiger) j'attend de decouvrir les nouvelles fonctions 

sinon c vrai ce casque miniature connecter à la chaine (bibliothèque) on y a déjà tous pensé c'est par pour de suite mais c'est lin d'être débile 


PS pour les bières: je ne les ai plus toutes


----------



## SveDec (7 Septembre 2005)

J'ai vu la nouvelle sur free, je suis donc venu expressement ici ^^
Sympa, mais bon, on s'y attendait ^^


----------



## GREG..... (7 Septembre 2005)

moi c'est ca que jveux mais avec un son de qualité et plus de petit boitier!
http://www.geekzone.co.nz/content.asp?ContentId=4862

par contre jserais pas surpris que apple se prenne un petit proces au c... de la part de Creative car "nano"...ca existe deja..


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

j'arrive pas à charger la page après plusieurs tenatative ca comence et finis jamais, bref c'est quoi cette news?


----------



## GREG..... (7 Septembre 2005)

http://www.generationmp3.com/index....ntronics-pulsar-590-nouveau-casques-bluetooth

essaie avec celui la.

c'est pas une news tres fraiche...lol mais les casques bluetooth c'est le truc qui va se repandre vite fait bien fait jpense car ya pleins de modeles qui sortent depuis ces derniers mois! :love:


----------



## gabploer (7 Septembre 2005)

c génial ca


----------



## SveDec (7 Septembre 2005)

GREG..... a dit:
			
		

> par contre jserais pas surpris que apple se prenne un petit proces au c... de la part de Creative car "nano"...ca existe deja..


"nano" est un mot, un nom commun, grec, qui signifie "petit, minuscule" (je crois).
Je doute donc que Creative ait déposé des droits sur ce mot


----------



## GREG..... (7 Septembre 2005)

fouille un peu ,tu va voir y'en a plein!  

http://www.generationmp3.com/index.php/Casque


----------



## GREG..... (7 Septembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> "nano" est un mot, un nom commun, grec, qui signifie "petit, minuscule" (je crois).
> Je doute donc que Creative ait déposé des droits sur ce mot



pas bete le steve!!  c'est la guerre avec Creative!!!le brevet pour la roue et puis maintenant le nano!ca sent la poudre!!lol


----------



## Gullyver (7 Septembre 2005)

Bon et toujours pas un accessoires qui permette d'écouter la fm... Ca craint.


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Septembre 2005)

Gullyver a dit:
			
		

> Bon et toujours pas un accessoires qui permette d'écouter la fm... Ca craint.


Tout craint dans cette annonce...


----------



## gabploer (8 Septembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu la nouvelle sur free, je suis donc venu expressement ici ^^
> Sympa, mais bon, on s'y attendait ^^



Je viens enfin d'avoir accès à la page et contrairement à ce que tu dit c'est énorme


----------



## GREG..... (8 Septembre 2005)

ca craint si on veut...moi je pense que vu le petit bijou d'esthétisme et de miniaturisation qu'est le Nano...ca sent bon pour la futur mise a jour du ipod !!! :love: 

mais c'est vrai que le prix calme!et que la capacité aussi...surtout quand on regarde la taille des juke-box 20Go actuel genre le dernier sony!


----------



## arcank (8 Septembre 2005)

GREG..... a dit:
			
		

> ca craint si on veut...moi je pense que vu le petit bijou d'esthétisme et de miniaturisation qu'est le Nano...ca sent bon pour la futur mise a jour du ipod !!! :love:
> 
> mais c'est vrai que le prix calme!et que la capacité aussi...surtout quand on regarde la taille des juke-box 20Go actuel genre le dernier sony!


  Et selon toi, à quand la prochaine mise à jour???

Arcank


----------



## tedy (8 Septembre 2005)

Et bien moi je suis heureux d'avoir acheté un mini avant le départ en vacances...
Steeve doit penser que les étudiants sont pleins au as...

Il est certes tres joli mais 329¤ pour 4Go... De qui se moque-ton????


----------



## GREG..... (8 Septembre 2005)

je sais pas trop mais vu que ya une serie speciale pour harry potter je dirais pas pour de suite c'est clair!


----------



## Freelancer (8 Septembre 2005)

GREG..... a dit:
			
		

> pas bete le steve!!  c'est la guerre avec Creative!!!le brevet pour la roue et puis maintenant le nano!ca sent la poudre!!lol



le fameux brevet de Creative, c'est pour les menus hierarchisés de l'iPod, pas sur sa roue... comme indiqué sur la page du nano, c'est apple qui a inventé la roue


----------



## GREG..... (8 Septembre 2005)

oui c'est vrai..autant pour moi :rose: 
je voulais dire la roue ou plutot la valse des pages................on se rattrape comme on peut..!!lol


----------



## yoffy (8 Septembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> "nano" est un mot, un nom commun, grec, qui signifie "petit, minuscule" (je crois).
> Je doute donc que Creative ait déposé des droits sur ce mot


Le Nano est un préfixe d'unité de mesure correspondant à 10-9. Son symbole est n.
Exemple : Le PDG d'Apple a fait aujourd'hui une nanoannonce à la presse !


----------



## Freelancer (8 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Le Nano est un préfixe d'unité de mesure correspondant à 10-9. Son symbole est n.
> Exemple : Le PDG d'Apple a fait aujourd'hui une nanoannonce à la presse !



Finalement, le plus important de la journée, c'est l'arrivée de Madonna sur l'iTms, non?


----------



## I-bouk (8 Septembre 2005)

oui ! c'est clair !

pouvoir racheter ces 1er album et tous ! et les clip avec j'espère...


----------



## SveDec (8 Septembre 2005)

Si ya les clips, j'ai sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense que ce sera les versions censurées ^^


----------



## Cricri (8 Septembre 2005)

Vous voulez voir Madonna, c'est ici http://stream.apple.akadns.net/

Revanche of the broken arm:

SJ: Do you have an iPod?
Madonna : Of course I do... Which one I don't have?


----------



## ithymique (8 Septembre 2005)

merci de m'avoir cité dans l'autre post cricri... :love: merci pour le lien aussi
quand on pense que steve jobs montait des blue box dans son adolescence... 
on sait maintenant ce que c'est qu'un Mac : Motorola Apple Cingular


----------



## Floleb7 (8 Septembre 2005)

15% de taxe + 19.6% de TVA c'est bien à ce rythme on paiera + de taxe que la valeur ht du produit

Edit : après vérif pourquoi la taxe pour l'ipod nano serait si élevée alors qu'elle ne l'est pas pour l'ipod ? 

20Go : 17.94¤
60Go : 23.92¤


ipod nano
2Go : 25.71¤
4Go : 51.44¤

ils taxent + la mémoire flash que les disques durs ?
selon quel motif ?


----------



## belzebuth (8 Septembre 2005)

Hello, 

Voici ce que je pense après toutes ces annonces, et quelques réactions face à ce que j'ai lu ici : 

- Cet iPod nano va faire un carton. Il remplace très avantageusement l'ipod mini, il ne pèse rien du tout et est très bien situé niveau prix (france mis à part). Quel est le besoin d'avoir 6GB de musique (soit plus de 75h de musique) pour aller courir, faire une ballade, ou quelque chose du genre? car c'est là l'utilisation principale du mini... Si vous voulez réellement transporter toute votre musique, et vos photos, c'est un ipod 60Gb qu'il faut, 6 c'est très nettement insuffisant aussi! Je pense que pour son utilisation, 4Go c'est très bien...

- Cet ipod va évoluer... dans 6 mois, il sera très probablement proposé en 4 et 8 Go... C'est le seul moyen de faire survivre l'ipod quand on voit l'évolution des téléphones : il doit être très petit et léger (pour ne pas géner dans la poche à coté d'un téléphone), et couter "tout compris" moins cher qu'une carte mémoire à ajouter dans un téléphone, ce qui est le cas! la carte 4Go la moins chère disponible actuellement est à 285¤ TTC!
donc l'ipod garde une longueur d'avance sur ces nouveaux concurrents

- L'iPod normal va évoluer aussi... probablement avec l'apparition des nouveau DD 1,8 30% plus fins, il devrait s'approcher de la taille de l'ancien ipod mini... Une version avec un microdrive 15Go n'est pas à exclure non plus... De plus, il devrait accueillir un écran plus large et de permettre la lecture vidéo.


Concernant un dernier point sur le prix, rappellez vous que : 
Primo, les prix US sont Hors TAXES (je vis en Illinois, je peux vous garantir que dès qu'on passe à la caisse, les taxes s'ajoutent!). C'est dans la mentalité américaine, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais tous les prix sont toujours hors taxes, même le rouleau de PQ au Wall-Mart...
Secondo, au cours de 1.23$ pour un euro, et avec un nano sans votre taxe de droits d'auteur à 209¤TTC en belgique, apple fait un très bon effort pour vous je trouve, puisqu'elle prend à peine 1% de marge sur la fluctuation ¤/$.


Et concernant votre taxe sur la mémoire, elle est effectivement différente pour la mémoire flash ou pour un DD! sinon elle ne rapporterait que 0.001¤ sur un lecteur MP3 256MB ou couterait 1000¤ sur un DD 250Go...

Voila!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi je suis heureux d'avoir acheté un mini avant le départ en vacances...
> Steeve doit penser que les étudiants sont pleins au as...
> 
> Il est certes tres joli mais 329¤ pour 4Go... De qui se moque-ton????




faut l'acheter a l'etranger:en belgique G regardé il est largement moins cher...au luxembourg aussi surement...


----------



## Apca (8 Septembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> faut l'acheter a l'etranger:en belgique G regardé il est largement moins cher...



Ca tombe bien, j'suis belge en Belgique    

Je verrai si papa Noêl en à de stock  :rateau:


----------



## Yoop (8 Septembre 2005)

On peut encore acheter des minis depuis l'apple store en tapant "ipod mini" dans google pis la on arrive sur ça! ou sinon on peut le chercher dans d'autres magasins...


----------



## alex42 (8 Septembre 2005)

le prix du iPOd Nano en France est une petite arnaque tout de même... Bien sûr, la faute n'en revient pas à Apple... TVA, tax anti-piratage...blablabla:
voici la page de store Japonais, je suis bien content d'habiter à Kyoto:





sachant que 1¤=134yens à peu près.
donc au cours actuel, 27800 (le 4go)= 203¤ !

Un billet d'avion pour le Japon, c'est 700 ¤, venez faire le plein d'iPOd ici...


mise à jour:
Au fait, je reviens dans un mois en France, qui passe commande ???


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2005)

Floleb7 a dit:
			
		

> 15% de taxe + 19.6% de TVA c'est bien à ce rythme on paiera + de taxe que la valeur ht du produit
> 
> Edit : après vérif pourquoi la taxe pour l'ipod nano serait si élevée alors qu'elle ne l'est pas pour l'ipod ?
> 
> ...



Y'a comme un gros gors problème là ! À la SORECOP, le temps qu'ils adapent leur taxe à l'utilisation réelle de l'objet, on en sera rendu à l'iPod nano 8 Go avec plus de 100 ¤ de taxe !

   

Y'a pas moyen de se faire rembourser cette taxe, par exemple en prouvant que tous les morceaux écoutés ont été régulièrement acheté ?

Edit : pardon, je me suis mélangé... Pour l'iPod nano 4 Go, la TVA c'est 52,28 ¤, et la SORECOP c'est 51,44 ¤. Sur 319 ¤, il y a donc *103,72 ¤ de taxe*, soit 32 % de taxe.

Vu que l'objet est plus petit qu'un paquet de cigarette, je me dis que les contrebandiers de tabac devraient se recycler dans le traffic d'iPod !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2005)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> le prix du iPOd Nano en France est une petite arnaque tout de même... Bien sûr, la faute n'en revient pas à Apple... TVA, tax anti-piratage...blablabla:
> voici la page de store Japonais, je suis bien content d'habiter à Kyoto:
> 
> 
> ...


oui bon d'accord,en plus le japon C un très beau pays...
mais le prix d'un tremblement de terre ,d'un Tsunami ou d'un typhon ,C plus que la différence avec l'ipod nano en France,donc y aller en visite pourquoi pas ,mais y habiter brrrrr.
pour ma part ,je passerai plutot le Rhin :199 euros l'ipod nano la bas...


----------



## Ycare (8 Septembre 2005)

Wouhou, et moi heureux d'être à Tokyo ! ^^

Mais ça commencer à faire beaucoup de choses à 25 000 yens, entre la PSP blanche, l'iPod Nano noir, rahhh, je ne sais plus où donner de la tête.


Une petite note que je trouve tout de même importante :

Apple lance discretement, l'air de rien, le tout noyé au milieu d'un Keynote assez fourni, un appareil tout noir...
Je pense sérieusement que par là Apple teste les préférences du marché, et que si, comme je le pense, le noir a plus de succès que le blanc (plus original, nouveau, différent que les anciens blancs), on risque de voir d'autres produits de la pomme passer du coté obscur.

Mmmm, un iMac tout noir, ahhh... :love:
Ah, manichéisme, quand tu nous tiens.


----------



## goldensun (8 Septembre 2005)

à titre de comparaison
iPod mini 4 Go : Le prix comprend 9,57 euros TTC au titre de la rémunération pour copie privée perçue par la SORECOP.
iPod mini 6 Go : Le prix comprend 11,96 euros TTC au titre de la rémunération pour copie privée perçue par la SORECOP.
soit je comprends pas soit la SORECOP se mets max dans les fouilles soit apple nous ments
(en fait la mémoire flash coute plus cher que sur disque dur)

sinon après demain je m&#8217;achete sur l&#8217;ofup un mini en espérant qu&#8217;il change pas leur site d&#8217;ici là 
moi qui attendais un 6 Go avec écran couleur au même prix je suis déçu


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2005)

goldensun a dit:
			
		

> à titre de comparaison
> iPod mini 4 Go : Le prix comprend 9,57 euros TTC au titre de la rémunération pour copie privée perçue par la SORECOP.



Je pense que la différence avec l'iPod nano est telle, que si on forme un "Groupe d'utilisateurs d'iPod" et que l'on fait un procès, on peut gagner, avec comme argument que l'on fait la même chose avec un iPod mini et un iPod nano !

Seul change la taille   

D'ailleurs soit dit en passant, après *mini* moi j'aurais pensé à *micro* !??

À moins que le terme "micro" soit définitivement associé à un certain type de micro-ordinateurs très moches et qui plantent tout le temps ??!


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Septembre 2005)

Fort heureusement, et il me semble l'avoir lu plus haut, le mini est encore en stock pour ceux qui préfèrent cette version du baladeur MP3... Et on peut tout à fait le commander par téléphone aussi.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que la différence avec l'iPod nano est telle, que si on forme un "Groupe d'utilisateurs d'iPod" et que l'on fait un procès, on peut gagner, avec comme argument que l'on fait la même chose avec un iPod mini et un iPod nano !
> 
> Seul change la taille
> 
> ...



apres nano ya pico
2007 ,ipod pico,on le voit meme plus ,500 euros ...


----------



## alex42 (8 Septembre 2005)

seule la taille baisse, le prix grandit !


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2005)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> seule la taille baisse, le prix grandit !



Quand on voit la proportion des taxes sur le prix de l'iPod nano, et bien Apple n'éxagère pas du tout ! Comme dit plus haut, il y a respect quasi-parfait de la parité Euro-Dollars actuelle ! Ce n'était pas dans les habitudes d'Apple il y a quelques années !

Au fait alex42, le nouveau iPod nano fait 42 grammes, ils vont peut-être te faire un prix ! 

Mais c'est vrai qu'à 7 600 ¤ ou 50 000 Francs le kilogramme, ça fait un peu cher    :affraid:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Septembre 2005)

goldensun a dit:
			
		

> sinon après demain je m?achete sur l?ofup un mini en espérant qu?il change pas leur site d?ici là
> moi qui attendais un 6 Go avec écran couleur au même prix je suis déçu



désole de te dire que le site de l'OFUP a changé ... en plus ce n'est qu'une copie du ASE avec des prix différents ... sauf pour Nano


----------



## fpoil (8 Septembre 2005)

pour ceux que cela interresse, c'est une commission qui fixe le montant de la rémunération pour copie privée par support, depuis sa création elle a pris 5 décisions (http://www.servicedoc.info/imprim-article.php3?id_article=353)

pour les "mémoires amovibles dédiées à l'audio" et les "balladeurs enregistreurs en format mp3", le montant est fixé à 1,05 euros pour 100 mo (décision du 6/12/2001, JO du 29/12/2001)

ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que (40*1,05)*1,196=50,23 euros et non 51,44

(en fait apple fait du zèle, il considére que 1go c'est 1024 mo, soit 4 go = 4096 mo)

pour les "disques durs intégrés à un balladeur" c'est 8 euros jusqu'à 5 go et 10 entre 5 et 10 go (décision du 04/07/2002, JO du 27/07/2002)


----------



## cypress (8 Septembre 2005)

Finalement j'ai appelé l'apple store pour des précisions sur l'offre Etudiant & Co, comme l'ipod mini n'apparait plus.

Le type (super sympa d'ailleurs, j'ai rarement un service comme ça, avec un délai d'attente d'environ 3 sec. ) m'a dit que l'offre n'était pas valable pour l'ipod nano, mais qu'on pouvait toujours commander l'ipod mini avec cette offre.

Finalement, même si le nano est super beau, je me console en me disant qu'il est cher, qu'il n'a que 2 Go, et que de toute façon avec OFUP, j'ai un ibook + ipod mini au prix d'un ibook éducation ! Alors l'ipod mini gratuit, je prends !

EDIT : chandler_jf, cétait Yann aussi, on a dû avoir le même contact (je viens de recevoir un mail, c'est ouf quand même si on appelle le store on a un contact perso pour commander ensuite )


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2005)

C'est dommage que Apple ne soit pas arrivé à obtenir de cette fameuse commission une décision qui ne défavorise pas tant l'iPod nano par rapport aux autres iPod !

Pour information, quelques éléments de comparaison :

- Les écrans :

176 x 132 pixels, 3,81 cm de diagonale pour l'iPod nano ;
220 x 176 pixels, 5,08 cm de diagonale pour l'iPod ;

- Les tailles, en centimètres :

8,4 x 2,5 x 0,84 = iPod shuffle
8,9 x 4,1 x 0,68 = iPod nano
10,4 x 6,1 x 1,6 ou 1,9 = iPod



75 % de l'écran de l'iPod, dans moins de deux fois l'iPod shuffle, chapeau !


----------



## goldensun (8 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> désole de te dire que le site de l'OFUP a changé ... en plus ce n'est qu'une copie du ASE avec des prix différents ... sauf pour Nano


http://tracker.tradedoubler.com/pan/TrackerServlet?p=2701&a=1012428&g=0&url=http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=83255&family=iPodmini
tu peux voir qu'on peux encore commander des minis au prix ofup


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui veulent parfaire leur anglais, Harry Potter est disponible sur l'iTMS français, mais visiblement en version anglaise  :rateau: 

Attention aussi au prix de chaque volume, c'est dommage mais c'est pas 0,99 ¤ le chapitre !  :rateau:


----------



## zigouiman (8 Septembre 2005)

Bouhhhhh quelle déception cet Ipod Nano ! :mouais:

Laissez-moi rire... allez Steve quelle bonne blague... Ca a l'air d'être un très bel objet mais c'est juste une (nano)évolution pas une grosse révolution.... Pendant ce temps là....je peux vous dire que la PlayStation portable (qui marche en WIFI !!) est le nouveau bijou à la mode.... à 249 euros !!! 

Le nano iPod ne correspond pas à une demande mais représente juste une très belle performance technologique.

Sortir le nano Ipod moins cher que le iPod mini, ça aurait été une performance à tout point de vue : commerciale et technologique !!


----------



## Kaneda (8 Septembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Bouhhhhh quelle déception cet Ipod Nano ! :mouais:
> 
> Laissez-moi rire... allez Steve quelle bonne blague... Ca a l'air d'être un très bel objet mais c'est juste une (nano)évolution pas une grosse révolution.... Pendant ce temps là....je peux vous dire que la PlayStation portable (qui marche en WIFI !!) est le nouveau bijou à la mode.... à 249 euros !!!
> 
> ...



Arrêtez donc avec votre psp, il suffit de pas aimer les consoles de jeu pour ne pas en acheter, car elle ne sert vraiment qu'à ça. (me parlez pas d'une psp dans la poche ou autour du cou, ni de matter un film sur 10cm de diagonale ou je ne sais combien)

Ne compare pas ce qui n'est pas comparable. Cet iPod Nano est franchement une merveille même si son prix reste un peu élevé.  Cela dit j'ai un Mini Bleu qui me va très bien aussi ...  *jaloux de ce nouvel iPod quand même*  ^^


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2005)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> seule la taille baisse, le prix grandit !



C'est très souvent comme ça. 

Je pense que cet iPod Nano sera encore plus que les autres acheté pour son design. Le genre d'achat ou on est moins "raisonnable". 
Un peu comme un bijoux quoi. 
Entre un piercing dans le mamelon gauche et l'iPod Nano, j'ai choisi.


----------



## alex42 (8 Septembre 2005)

oui, la PSP reste une bonne console de jeux, mais pas un lecteur mp3, ni un lecteur vidéo d'ailleurs.

La PSP: et vous, vous jouez où avec la votre ? 
(chez moi, pourquoi ?)


----------



## woulf (8 Septembre 2005)

alex42 a dit:
			
		

> oui, la PSP reste une bonne console de jeux, *mais pas un lecteur mp3, ni un lecteur vidéo d'ailleurs*.
> 
> La PSP: et vous, vous jouez où avec la votre ?
> (chez moi, pourquoi ?)



Je n'en ai pas, mais à force de matraquage, j'ai cru voir qu'elle lisait les mp3 et les vidéos, et visualisait les photos ? On t'aurait menti ?  ou alors tu as peut être acheté une nintendo DS 

Blague à part, comparer l'ipod nano et la psp, c'est vraiment comparer les pommes et les poires, je trouve, tant ces deux objets n'ont pas la même vocation.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Finalement j'ai appelé l'apple store pour des précisions sur l'offre Etudiant & Co, comme l'ipod mini n'apparait plus.
> 
> Le type (super sympa d'ailleurs, j'ai rarement un service comme ça, avec un délai d'attente d'environ 3 sec. ) m'a dit que l'offre n'était pas valable pour l'ipod nano, mais qu'on pouvait toujours commander l'ipod mini avec cette offre.
> 
> ...



Salut, 
tu as été plus rapide que moi .... j'avais cours jusqu'à 11 h donc.
Oui c'est vraiment pratique les contacts avec l'AS.  
Je suis content est rassuré de pouvoir adopter un Mini (cypress : tu prends quelle couleur ?) et de savoir qu'il me conserve mon panier avec les -30 % sur les enceintes. 
Je confirme ça la semaine prochaines ...


----------



## lalsaco (8 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de faire un tour sur le store allemand. Bilan :

iPod nano 2 Go = 200 Euros
iPod nano 4 Go = 250 Euros

Et la gravure est offerte. C'est aussi cher qu'au Japon, mais on économise le billet d'avion  

Quelqu'un connait un store à côté de Strasbourg ?


----------



## GREG..... (8 Septembre 2005)

et a londres il est a combien le nano??
car ya un store terrible la-bas!
donc un week end avec sa petite femme en amoureux a londres et un petit detour par le store pour chopper un Nano et le tour est joué!!   :love:


----------



## cypress (8 Septembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> tu as été plus rapide que moi .... j'avais cours jusqu'à 11 h donc.
> Oui c'est vraiment pratique les contacts avec l'AS.
> Je suis content est rassuré de pouvoir adopter un Mini (cypress : tu prends quelle couleur ?) et de savoir qu'il me conserve mon panier avec les -30 % sur les enceintes.
> Je confirme ça la semaine prochaines ...



Je prends gris, j'ai vu toutes les couleurs (en vrai) et c'est celui qui a ma préférence. Rassures-moi, tu prends pas le rose? 

Bon, maintenant que j'ai toutes les infos, et que plus aucune nouveauté ne peut me frustrer après mon achat, j'attends d'être payé, et je pense au doux jour où tout ça arrivera dans une jolie camionette explosive (ok elle est pas particulièrement drôle, et certains pourraient politiser la blague, je rapelle donc que le livreur est TNT, point :hein: ).

En tous cas chandler_jf prends des photos à la réception !


----------



## GREG..... (8 Septembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un tour sur le store allemand. Bilan :
> 
> iPod nano 2 Go = 200 Euros
> iPod nano 4 Go = 250 Euros
> ...



on peut le graver comme pour le ipod??je kiffe! :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Septembre 2005)

cypress a dit:
			
		

> Je prends gris, j'ai vu toutes les couleurs (en vrai) et c'est celui qui a ma préférence. Rassures-moi, tu prends pas le rose?
> 
> Bon, maintenant que j'ai toutes les infos, et que plus aucune nouveauté ne peut me frustrer après mon achat, j'attends d'être payé, et je pense au doux jour où tout ça arrivera dans une jolie camionette explosive (ok elle est pas particulièrement drôle, et certains pourraient politiser la blague, je rapelle donc que le livreur est TNT, point :hein: ).
> 
> En tous cas chandler_jf prends des photos à la réception !



Si le rose avec des points verts j'aimerai bien ... j'assume ma part de féminité.
Non le bleu (j'aime cette couleur) ou le vert (pour l'espérance) ... je ne sais pas ... en fait il faudrait que aller les voire en vrai....


----------



## purestyle (8 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas, mais à force de matraquage, j'ai cru voir qu'elle lisait les mp3 et les vidéos, et visualisait les photos ? On t'aurait menti ?  ou alors tu as peut être acheté une nintendo DS
> 
> Blague à part, comparer l'ipod nano et la psp, c'est vraiment comparer les pommes et les poires, je trouve, tant ces deux objets n'ont pas la même vocation.




à première vu ça n'a rien à voir, mais à Noël (à moins d'avoir le super budget), il va parfois falloir faire des choix.


----------



## woulf (8 Septembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> à première vu ça n'a rien à voir, mais à Noël (à moins d'avoir le super budget), il va parfois falloir faire des choix.



De ce point de vue là, effectivement. Mais Noël, c'est encore loin  on a le temps de se refaire d'ici là 
Ce qui est sûr c'est que les 2 sont de bien jolis objets.


----------



## zigouiman (8 Septembre 2005)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Ne compare pas ce qui n'est pas comparable. Cet iPod Nano est franchement une merveille même si son prix reste un peu élevé.  Cela dit j'ai un Mini Bleu qui me va très bien aussi ...  *jaloux de ce nouvel iPod quand même*  ^^



Je ne compare pas la PSP le ipod Nano, qui est une merveille, c'est sûr.... mais je trouve qu'Apple enfonce les portes ouvertes et ne prend plus de risque sur un marché qu'elle domine de A à Z.

L'allusion à la PSP, c'est pour montrer que ce produit là était vraiment attendu et même sans disque dur, il est vraiment novateur dans sa forme et au même prix que l'Ipod Nano : UMD + memorystick + WIFI, etc.  Il lit vraiment les MP3 et les DVDs, par contre il faut un logiciel pour coder en MP4 et une Memory Stick d'un minimum de 1 Go pour mettre tout ça.

Bon moi, j'ai 1 ipod mini.... et même si je trouve le Nano très beau (avec son écran couleur), avec le mini, j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut, c'est robuste (je coure avec), simple. Je l'ai eu à 185 euros, et ça représentait déjà le maximum que voulais mettre pour un baladeur MP3... 

Je trouve que c'est une erreur marketing d'Apple d'avoir supprimé le mini (j'aurai juste baissé le prix).En tant que produit novateur, les jours du iPod sont comptés... jusqu'au prochain nouveau pari d'Apple. 
De la part de Steve Jobs, je m'attendait juste à un nouveau concept de produit, mais pas facile de refaire le coup du Ipod !


----------



## fredd (8 Septembre 2005)

Salut,

Quelqu'un sait-il si l' iPod Nano sera dispo à la vente à l'AE??

Merci,
Fred.


----------



## alex42 (8 Septembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un tour sur le store allemand. Bilan :
> 
> iPod nano 2 Go = 200 Euros
> iPod nano 4 Go = 250 Euros
> ...



non, au Japon, c'est encore moins cher !

iPod nano 2 Go= 21.800 yens = 159¤
iPod nano 4 Go= 27.800 yens = 203¤

donc ici, le 4 Go au prix du 2 Go en Allemagne..; et on peut presque se payer le 2 Go et le 4 Go au Japon pour le prix du 4 Go en France !!


----------



## benout (8 Septembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a-t-il deja fait la remaquer que cet iPod marque sans doute la fin de la campagne de pub avec les silouhettes colorées? (j'ai la fleme de tout lire mais je voulais le dire)...Désolé si ca fait double emploi...
Ben


----------



## purestyle (8 Septembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez voir Madonna, c'est ici http://stream.apple.akadns.net/
> 
> Revanche of the broken arm:
> 
> ...




C'est dommage, y'a pas la "bonne" version de Into The Groove sur ITMS, celle qui est sorti en single et qui était uniquement sur la version européenne de l'album.


----------



## groumpf (8 Septembre 2005)

Ce qui me fait bien rire c'est que des adversaires d'apple ont avoué que ce dernier avait gagné la bataille des prix et qu'ils allaient se recentrer sur le design et les fonctions ..... et ce avant la keynote.

Bein pour faire un design mieux que le nano ils peuvent s'accrocher     

Vu la masse de mémoire flash que Apple va commander c'est clair que les prix d'apple sont surement imbattables sur le nano et sur le shuffle.  

Pour la quantité de mémoire du nano je pense que Apple sait ce qu'elle fait et que cette quantité représente les souhaits des consommateurs   à croire que le mini 6go a été un flop   

Par contre c'est clair que l'ipod devient à part ses capacités de stockage un dinosaure et que la gestion des clips vidéos et des vidéos des appareils photos devient urgente !!! Surtout si Apple veut contrôler le marché haut de gamme car là des appreils avec plus de fonctions deviennent sympa (mais pas fashion ok) 

 :affraid: 

Sinon je suis très déçu par itunes 5 car j'espérais franchement des clips vidéos en masse, une navigation par jacquette, des livrets téléchargeable retroactivement .....   

Mais bon surement qu'apple en garde sous la semelle en cas de réveil de la concurrence  :rose: 

J'espère juste qu'ils s'endormieront pas sur leur laurier ..... car en ce moment apple c'est juste un petit clapot dans une baignoire du fait que la porte de la salle de bain est fermé à double tour, alors que ça pourrait être claude françois sésissant le sèche cheveux et glissant sur le savon son corps tombant dans la baignoire et éclaboussant toute la salle de bain médusée !!!      :mouais:   

Celui qui a compris gagne un ipod shuffle !


----------



## Apca (8 Septembre 2005)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui a compris gagne un ipod shuffle !



J'ai compris !


----------



## zigouiman (8 Septembre 2005)

J'ai compris aussi... merci de m'envoyer un Nano à la place du shuffle si possible !


----------



## yak_masala (8 Septembre 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un tour sur le store allemand. Bilan :
> 
> iPod nano 2 Go = 200 Euros
> iPod nano 4 Go = 250 Euros
> ...




Sinon venez tous en Suisse:
 iPod nano 2 Go = 289 CHF = 187 Euros
 iPod nano 4 Go = 369 CHF = 239 Euros

Qui a dit que c'était cher la Suisse?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

yacouette a dit:
			
		

> Sinon venez tous en Suisse:
> iPod nano 2 Go = 289 CHF = 187 Euros
> iPod nano 4 Go = 369 CHF = 239 Euros
> 
> Qui a dit que c'était cher la Suisse?



On a le droit de passer la douane en vélo ? :rateau:


----------



## I-bouk (8 Septembre 2005)

bien sur mais faut déclarer ton ipod au douanier en passant


----------



## iNano (8 Septembre 2005)

yacouette a dit:
			
		

> Sinon venez tous en Suisse:
> iPod nano 2 Go = 289 CHF = 187 Euros
> iPod nano 4 Go = 369 CHF = 239 Euros
> 
> Qui a dit que c'était cher la Suisse?


OK ! Fais nous signe quand le Nano (décidément, j'aime ce nom...  ) sera dispo chez Manor...


----------



## Freelancer (8 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> bien sur mais faut déclarer ton ipod au douanier en passant



vu la taille de l'objet, il risque de passer inaperçu. A moins qu'ils ne dressent des chiens renifleurs pour éviter la contrebande d'iPod


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2005)

A priori le ROKR va être en pack avec Bouygue Telecom,
on peut espérer une édition spéciale StarAc' :love:


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (8 Septembre 2005)

Enfin à quand une radio, un simple tuner radio sur ipod...?
300 euros pour 2Go c'est du vol. Et à ce tarif même pas la radio, non mais des fois y nous prendraient pas pour des lapins de six semaines????  
Itunes super, music store: très bien. Mais pour 150 euros j'ai un lecteur samsung qui fait lecteur mp3, radio, clé usb, dictaphone, enregistrement sur toutes les sources audio in, enregistrement programmable de la radio, affichage de textes et photos,

mais il n'y a pas de pomme dessus...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> Enfin à quand une radio, un simple tuner radio sur ipod...?
> 300 euros pour 2Go c'est du vol. Et à ce tarif même pas la radio, non mais des fois y nous prendraient pas pour des lapins de six semaines????
> Itunes super, music store: très bien. Mais pour 150 euros j'ai un lecteur samsung qui fait lecteur mp3, radio, clé usb, dictaphone, enregistrement sur toutes les sources audio in, enregistrement programmable de la radio, affichage de textes et photos,
> 
> mais il n'y a pas de pomme dessus...




Ben c'est génial, tu achètes un Samsung et tu fais des économies. 

(C'est 300 euros pour 4 Gà et ce prix est du à une taxe débile en France...)


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (8 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est génial, tu achètes un Samsung et tu fais des économies.
> 
> (C'est 300 euros pour 4 Gà et ce prix est du à une taxe débile en France...)


ah non, j'suis grand seigneur, les économies sont faites depuis beau temps: mon samsung je l'ai depuis 6 mois et il vaut sans doute encore moins aujourd'hui. Il fonctionne impec'. Je ne pars jamais assez loin de mon mac pour devoir emporter 4 Go de zik avec moi, mais bon je conçois que d'autres aient cette nécessité et/ou cette envie.
Toutefois je pense qu'Apple ne s'est pas cassé la pomme avec sa méga annonce de nano keynote. C'est une MAJ d'opérette!
Je suis sous mac depuis peu et je trouve leurs pc si extraordinaires qu'après avoir acheté un eMac en août je viens de signer pour un ibook 12". Leurs machines me donnent une très haute idée et une attente aussi haute en terme de réalisations et de créations technologiques.
En conséquence je suis déçu par l'ipod, fût-il nano.




 quand même


----------



## I-bouk (8 Septembre 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sous mac depuis peu et je trouve leurs pc si extraordinaires ....



attention a certain mots ! si tu veux pas te faire bannir du forum


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (8 Septembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> attention a certain mots ! si tu veux pas te faire bannir du forum


PC: personnal computer, non, "ordinateur perso" if my english is correc', je pèse mes mots

et j'aime bien les pc que fait APPLE

... ça sent le coup de boule


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Y'a encore des questions qui me turlupinent sur le nano :
- Si petit, pourquoi n'ont-il pas fait une PC Card pour pouvoir recharger/synchroniser à la vitesse de l'éclair avec son ordi ? Ca existe ailleurs ou c'eût été une révolution ?
- L'épaisseur : plus mince qu'un crayon. Quand je tors mon crayon, je le casse... J'ai peur de ce que ferait le nano !
- La légèreté : quand mon mini tombe par-terre dans la rue (jamais mal !), je l'entends ! Avec 42 g, je doute...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Y'a encore des questions qui me turlupinent sur le nano :
> - Si petit, pourquoi n'ont-il pas fait une PC Card pour pouvoir recharger/synchroniser à la vitesse de l'éclair avec son ordi ? Ca existe ailleurs ou c'eût été une révolution ?
> - L'épaisseur : plus mince qu'un crayon. Quand je tors mon crayon, je le casse... J'ai peur de ce que ferait le nano !
> - La légèreté : quand mon mini tombe par-terre dans la rue (jamais mal !), je l'entends ! Avec 42 g, je doute...



si j'achetais ce truc a 199 euros,j'aurai pas idée d'essayer de le tordre!!


----------



## Piewhy (8 Septembre 2005)

voila mon 1er ipod est commandez j'attendais vraiment un produit pareil!

je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## iNano (8 Septembre 2005)

J'AI BESOIN DE VOTRE AVIS !!!!
Je suis sur le point d'acheter un Nano sur arktis... mais je ne sais pas quelle couleur prendre... Qu'en pensez vous ? Lequel est ce que vous préférez, perso ?    :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'AI BESOIN DE VOTRE AVIS !!!!
> Je suis sur le point d'acheter un Nano sur arktis... mais je ne sais pas quelle couleur prendre... Qu'en pensez vous ? Lequel est ce que vous préférez, perso ?    :love:



Le noir sans aucun doute .... encore que  :rose: ....  
Prends les deux tu sera pas décu  :love:  :love:


----------



## purestyle (8 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Y'a encore des questions qui me turlupinent sur le nano :
> 
> - L'épaisseur : plus mince qu'un crayon.


 

justement c'est ça qui est génial, on pourra le mettre derrière l'oreille !


----------



## iNano (8 Septembre 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> justement c'est ça qui est génial, on pourra le mettre derrière l'oreille !


Elles sont grandes comment tes oreilles exactement ???


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'AI BESOIN DE VOTRE AVIS !!!!
> Je suis sur le point d'acheter un Nano sur arktis... mais je ne sais pas quelle couleur prendre... Qu'en pensez vous ? Lequel est ce que vous préférez, perso ?    :love:



J'ai hésité beaucoup et puis zou, je reste au blanc.


----------



## Athroff (8 Septembre 2005)

On a le droit de passer la douane en vélo ?



T'inquiètes pas, c'est pas la peine de passer la douane à vélo. Il va y avoir plein de gens qui le feront à ta place et qui revendront sur les sites type priceminister, ebay etc....

Tu le paieras peut être un peu plus cher mais toujours bien moins que sur l'apple store. Et en toute légalité.....


----------



## prime79 (8 Septembre 2005)

Pour info, l'Apple Store de l'Ofup a été mis à jour :

iPod nano 2 Go : 220 ¤ au lieu de 239 ¤   
iPod nano 4 Go : 293 ¤ au lieu de 319 ¤ 
 C'est toujours ça de gagné mais ça ne vaut pas les prix suisses !


----------



## iNano (8 Septembre 2005)

prime79 a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, l'Apple Store de l'Ofup a été mis à jour :
> 
> iPod nano 2 Go : 220 ¤ au lieu de 239 ¤
> iPod nano 4 Go : 293 ¤ au lieu de 319 ¤
> C'est toujours ça de gagné mais ça ne vaut pas les prix suisses !


Ce sont les prix du store education en fait ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les prix du store education en fait ?




pour ceux qui regrettent le mini ,je signale que sur eBay on en trouve un neuf a 149 euros ,achat imédiat...


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Septembre 2005)

À 149 euros je ne vois que celui-ci.
Le vendeur n'a qu'un évaluation, venant d'un acheteur qui n'en a qu'une aussi (venant du vendeur), leurs deux pseudos se ressemblent, on ne peut pas voir l'enchère à propos de laquelle parlent leur transaction et les deux ont mis "top ipod" dans leur évaluation (que l'acheteur l'ait mis ok, mais le vendeur...), la traduction de l'annonce est mal faite... bref ça sent l'arnaque.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

C'est souvent qu'il y en a avec des emballages plastique bizarres... Des contrefaçons très certainement


----------



## pim (8 Septembre 2005)

yacouette a dit:
			
		

> Sinon venez tous en Suisse:
> iPod nano 2 Go = 289 CHF = 187 Euros
> iPod nano 4 Go = 369 CHF = 239 Euros
> 
> Qui a dit que c'était cher la Suisse?



Y'a un post bizarre sur iPod génération où un newbie parle d'une taxe sur l'iPod même en Suisse :

http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=76040



			
				benout a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il deja fait la remaquer que cet iPod marque sans doute la fin de la campagne de pub avec les silouhettes colorées? (j'ai la fleme de tout lire mais je voulais le dire)...Désolé si ca fait double emploi...
> Ben



En fait c'est ça la vraie révolution que nous attendions tous !  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (8 Septembre 2005)

Mouais !...un peu louche en effet . La FNAC présente toujours dans son site le Mini à 209 ¤ . L'ancien , le Mini , va sûrement coexister avec le nouveau , le Nano , pendant un moment .


----------



## prime79 (9 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les prix du store education en fait ?


Non, généralement, les prix du store education lorsque l'on y accède par l'Ofup sont légérement moins élevés que ceux de l'apple store education normal. Exemple pour l'iBook 12'' 1,33 Ghz :

tarif normal : 1049 ¤   
tarif store education : 986 ¤   
tarif store education ofup : 944 ¤ 
 Pour le iPod nano 2Go / 4Go, c'est assez curieux :

tarif normal : 239 ¤ / 319 ¤
tarif store education : 239 ¤ / 293 ¤
tarif store education ofup : 220 ¤ / 293 ¤ 
 Tiens en passant, vous connaissez d'autres "business partners" comme Ofup ? Peut-être d'autres sont-ils encore plus intéressants ?


----------



## iNano (9 Septembre 2005)

prime79 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en passant, vous connaissez d'autres "business partners" comme Ofup ? Peut-être d'autres sont-ils encore plus intéressants ?



Non, je n'en connais pas d'autres... ce que je sais, c'est que quand tu es vendeur Ofup et que tu fais du chiffre, tu gagnes un iPod mini... quand j'avais passé l'entretien d'embauche, c'était une de mes principales motivations !


----------



## goldensun (9 Septembre 2005)

y en a qui sont interessé par du CSS o





			
				prime79 a dit:
			
		

> Non, généralement, les prix du store education lorsque l'on y accède par l'Ofup sont légérement moins élevés que ceux de l'apple store education normal. Exemple pour l'iBook 12'' 1,33 Ghz :
> 
> 
> tarif normal : 1049 ¤
> ...


en tout visiblement on peux prendre encore des ipod mini sur le store ofup et sur le apple store aussi


----------



## sleb (10 Septembre 2005)

Il y a un complément d'info par rapport au prix pratiqués sur le nano en france :

L"iPod nano de 4 Go (le tout nouveau baladeur numérique d"Apple) vient de débarquer sur le marché allemand au prix de 249 euros l"unité. Mais pour le consommateur français, la facture du même modèle se monte aujourd"hui à 319 euros. Comment expliquer une telle différence de prix à l"heure de la monnaie unique ? L"écart de niveau de vie entre les deux pays serait-il aussi important ? En réalité, la vérité est ailleurs.

A contrario de ce qui se passe outre-Rhin, selon Apple, les tarifs pratiqués sur le marché français sont tenus d"intégrer le montant de la rémunération pour la copie privée (qui rémunère artistes et producteurs) : en matière de mémoire Flash, elle compte désormais pour près de 15 % du prix de vente du produit (soit 51,44 euros pour un iPod nano à 4 Go). Alors que, actuellement, pour un iPod à disque dur d"une capacité de 60 Go, la taxe perçue n"est que de 23,92 euros

La raison ? Les taxes prélevées aujourd"hui le sont en référence à un barème établi en 2001, et qui ne correspond plus du tout aux évolutions du marché.

« Il y a désormais un phénomène de masse qui n"existait pas auparavant. Quand le barème en vigueur a été élaboré, nous ne parlions encore que de mémoire Flash oscillant entre 32 Mo et 64 Mo. Rien de comparable avec la situation actuelle », constate Charles-Henri Lonjou, gérant de la Sorecop, l"une des sociétés de collection chargées de percevoir la taxe. « Nous allons prochainement faire des propositions dans le cadre de la Commission pour la rémunération sur la copie privée, qui iront dans le sens d"une baisse significative. Je pense que nous nous dirigeons vers une taxe de 8 euros, pour les mémoires Flash allant de 0 à 5 Go », poursuit-il. A ce tarif, les mémoires Flash intégrées sur les baladeurs numériques seraient alors taxées peu ou prou au même niveau que les disque durs, qu"elles tendent aujourd"hui à remplacer.

« Toute la difficulté est dans l"évaluation », explique pour sa part Carole Oudart, juriste à Familles de France, une des associations qui siègent à la Commission pour la copie privée. « Dans le cas présent, la révision du barème actuel devrait intervenir au début de l"année 2006 ».

La Commission sur la copie privée est composée de bénéficiaires (les représentants des ayants droit) et de redevables (les industriels et les consommateurs), et il est parfois difficile de trouver un juste milieu. « Nos décisions font souvent l"objet de recours devant le Conseil d"Etat, car les industriels nous accusent de vouloir tuer le marché », commente Charles-Henri Lonjou. Mais si la taxe sur les mémoires Flash devait être revue à la baisse, ceci devrait profiter largement au consommateur. A condition que les industriels consentent à jouer la carte de la transparence tarifaire.


----------



## Dahas (11 Septembre 2005)

Quelqu'un sait ou on peut acheter un Nano moins cher en Belgique ou en Suisse ?


----------



## Illuvatar (11 Septembre 2005)

Hello,

Il a pas l'air mal du tout le nouveau ROKR E1.
Je comptais m'acheter un Motorola E398 mais en fait ce nouveau phone est une refonte du E398. Design pas mal du tout. Pourquoi vous lui tapez dessus à ce point ? Moi j'attend avec impatience la disponibilité chez Bouygues prévue fin septembre selon l'opérateur 

@+


----------



## iNano (11 Septembre 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait ou on peut acheter un Nano moins cher en Belgique ou en Suisse ?


Tu veux des adresses de sites de vente en ligne ou des lieux bien réels ? 
A Genève, il y a un magasin Apple dans la Rue Coutance ainsi que le grand magasin Manor (dans la même rue).
Sinon il y des sites Internet, notamment un site allemand, arktis.de, où il est moins cher.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon iPod Nano blanc, il est     

je prend quelques photos.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2005)

Il a été concu pour MacGeneration Grand Prix !    






Il est terrible, léger...


----------



## woulf (12 Septembre 2005)

L'écran a l'air d'être super lisible !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> L'écran a l'air d'être super lisible !



Il l'est, c'est vraiment terrible !  
Je ne m'attendait pas à une tel qualité.   

Je trouve un peu dommage qu'il n'y ai plus actuellement de modèle "fun" comme l'iPod Mini mais cet iPod Nano est hyper classe.

Vu le prix du carburant et donc du transport, ils vont économiser pas d'argent. L'iPod Nano est emballé dans un boîte beaucoup plus petite que le mini et est beaucoup plus léger.

Quelques photos ici.


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2005)

Wahow 

Ainsi donc il y'a un chrono dessus.. Marrant  J'ai pas ça sur mon 60Go tout neuf... 
Y'a-t'il d'autres nouvelles fonctions ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Wahow
> 
> Ainsi donc il y'a un chrono dessus.. Marrant  J'ai pas ça sur mon 60Go tout neuf...
> Y'a-t'il d'autres nouvelles fonctions ?



Oui, la fonction de verrouillage, avec la combinaison style "coffre fort" très utile pour mettre des photos de sa maîtresse à part ça sans intérêt.


----------



## iota (12 Septembre 2005)

Salut.


			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Y'a-t'il d'autres nouvelles fonctions ?


Au rayon des nouvelles fonctions :
-Fonction chrono.
-Verouillage par code secret à 4 chiffres.
-"Horloges du monde" (possibilité d'afficher plusieurs horloges réglées sur des fuseaux horaires différents)
-Affichage des paroles des chansons (requiert iTunes 5).

@+
iota


----------



## Piewhy (12 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

le livreur TNT vient de me livrer mon nano

premiere réaction : il est minuscule! c'est le croisement entre l'ipod classique et l'ipod shuffle (non non il n'est pas gros et sans écran!) Il a l'avantage de la taille (pratique surtout pour faire du sport) et un écran de qualité.

je vous prépare un mini test. (vous pouvez toujours consulter la galerie di forum)

à bientot


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Alors là vous abusez, moi qui étais résolu à attendre le nano 10 go et ses 130 ¤ de taxes, vous me faites presque envie... L'interface métal brossé, le détail qui tue.
Combien de temps a duré votre transfert de 2 ou 4 go de données ?


----------



## Piewhy (12 Septembre 2005)

je sais pas trop

une seconde par chanson... sans doute moins j'ai pas vraiment fait attention mais c'est rapide!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon, finalement, je vais craquer, mais pour le baladeur de Sony...


----------



## jeromemac (17 Septembre 2005)

heu une question toute bete, mais pour le recharger y'a plus la prise electrique? on ne peu le recharger que par l'ordi?? car si c'est que ça, je vois pas comment on fait en deplacement, sans ordi, c'est pour ça qu'on prend le nano, et qu'il fo le recharger..??.. 

vous pouvez eclairer ma lanterne...


----------



## chupastar (17 Septembre 2005)

Il faut acheter un chargeur...


----------



## pim (17 Septembre 2005)

Oui c'est très très pénible l'absence de chargeur. Impossible d'en commander sur l'AppleStore, le chargeur n'est pas encore dispo, sans doute dans quelques semaines.   

Tu peux aussi recharger l'iPod nano sur la prise USB d'une borne Extreme ou Express, si tu en as une... Chose très étrange cependant, l'iPod se mets alors en "Synchronisation", avec le "sens interdit" qui indique "Ne pas déconnecter". Impossible de le trouver nul part ni dans iTunes ni sur le bureau... Pour le déconnecter sans arracher le fil je fait un redémarrage de l'iPod par un appui long sur les touches Menu+Touche centrale.


----------



## Ycare (17 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, finalement, je vais craquer, mais pour le baladeur de Sony...



Ca devient grave le niveau des rédaction de magazines auourd'hui... Ils ne prennent même plus le temps de se relire, c'est pas possible !
Je n'arrive pas à voir le nom du torchon, mais ça me donne froid dans le dos de bétise.


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Septembre 2005)

ca vient de . Un journal pour les 9-13 ans...

D'ailleurs, comment ça se fait que tu lise ça WebO ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ca vient de http://monquotidien.common quotidien. Un journal pour les 9-13 ans...
> 
> D'ailleurs, comment ça se fait que tu lise ça WebO ?



Non, je lis iGeneration.fr, moi.


----------



## pim (17 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, je lis iGeneration.fr, moi.



Ah, ça me rassure que tu livres tes sources, j'ai crû que tu étais passé du côté obscur du professorat des jeunes pousses  :hein:


----------

